
Data Center Computers: Modern Challenges in CPU Design [video] - luu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBu2Ae8-8LM
======
notacoward
One thing that makes this February talk particularly relevant now is the part
about 40+ minutes in where he talks about cache interference. That's the
inverse of cache partitioning (or Cache Allocation Technology in Intel-speak)
which Dan Luu wrote an excellent article about a few days ago.

[http://danluu.com/intel-cat/](http://danluu.com/intel-cat/)

Anyone trying to cram lots of workloads onto a single physical system should
make sure they understand this stuff.

~~~
hga
And here's the HN discussion of that article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10334579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10334579)

